# soy digetion issues and/or acid reflux anyone?



## all*u*need*is*luv (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey peoples! i'm new here...I decided to up this groups awesome status.







lol!Anyways, does anyone out there have problems digesting soy products and or have acid reflux?


----------

